# These will make you laugh, or at least smile.



## Jillaroo (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Casper (Sep 28, 2013)

_*Good ones Jill....
*_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2013)

Cute baby in the first one made me smile! :hair:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 28, 2013)

All winners Jilly.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry to have to say this, Jill:  None of those is bad.  :clap::wink:


----------



## Michael. (Sep 29, 2013)

I liked  

the birds best.



.​


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 29, 2013)

:lofl: I like them all.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 29, 2013)

Gotta remember to use that phone answering technique the next time I get a wrong number!


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 29, 2013)

_That's my favourite too _


----------

